# Costa Rica Fishing in March



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

I have been a certified observer in the Los Suenos Triple Crown Billfish Tournament the past few years. This year the release numbers were off considerably for the january first leg. Waters too cool resulted in 400 fewer releases last week compared to january 2017. Third legs are in march and the fishing is usually very good for both in and offshore. Where are you fishing out of? I have billfished on fly out of Quepos as well. I would highly recommend any of the "Fly boats"(Geaux Fly, Dragin Fly, Spanish Fly) at Los Suenos.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

We are staying at Los Suenos and looking to book a charter out of there or very nearby. My number 1 desire is to catch a roosterfish. Anything after that is gravy.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Been there and I think any boat can get you on roosters.


----------



## Capttravis (Jun 9, 2016)

We wacked them pretty good last year during March/April... The key was live blue runners... I threw lures until my arm wanted to fall off one day without a bite.. then switched to live runners and we would catch 5-10 a day along with some nice Cuberas, off the rocks on the Island you pass heading offshore... I will text our mate and see if he has a name of a guy for you


----------

